# My chainsaws



## traktorist2222 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello people,

I am glad that I have joined this great forum now and here I want to show you my chainsaws.

STIHL E 14, actually used for carving and for cutting the firewood (with a usual bar):












Stihl 023, my father's saw






Dolmar PS 4600 SH and Dolmar PS 7900






STIHL MS 361


----------



## traktorist2222 (Nov 29, 2007)

STIHL 088 with 75 cm bar:
















Husqvarna 394 XPG






top handle saw Stihl MS 192 T:


----------



## traktorist2222 (Nov 29, 2007)

And here my uncle's tractor IHC 833 on the right and my own tractor John Deere 830 on the left:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 29, 2007)

I know you have *a lot* of interesting collectors items as well - I think many members would be more interested in them - they could be a source for some interesting discussions as well, if presented in natural "batches".........


----------



## belgian (Nov 29, 2007)

Looks like the germans are invading AS lately....:hmm3grin2orange: 

Good to see you around, Martin. I know you have a lot of nice collector saws too, just don't make us drooling again all over, will ya !!! 


PS. don't say too loud you're a die-hard Stihl fan, there are many desperate and sensitive Husky & Jonsereds souls out here, LOLOLOL.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Nov 29, 2007)

belgian said:


> Looks like the germans are invading AS lately....:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Good to see you around, Martin. I know you have a lot of nice collector saws too, just don't make us drooling again all over, will ya !!!
> 
> ...



Hello Roland,

I can't do anyway as I have two Dolmars and one Husqvarna now...

Collection pictures I can also post, if you want that.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Nov 29, 2007)

*Nice Pictures*

Thanks for posting them!


----------



## R Walter (Nov 30, 2007)

*The IH tractor*

What is the implement mounted on the 3 point hitch on the back of the IH?


----------



## pbtree (Nov 30, 2007)

Welcome to the site, and those are some nice pictures - thanks for sharing!


----------



## traktorist2222 (Nov 30, 2007)

R Walter said:


> What is the implement mounted on the 3 point hitch on the back of the IH?



It's a forestry winch for pulling the trees out of the forest. The JD also has a smaller one from another brand.


----------



## Just Mow (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice pictures


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 30, 2007)

belgian said:


> Looks like the germans are invading AS lately....:hmm3grin2orange:
> ....




Might partly be my "fault", have mentioned AS a few times on Martins forum - or maybe it is your....:jawdrop:


----------



## belgian (Nov 30, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> - or maybe it is your....:jawdrop:




my what ????????


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 30, 2007)

belgian said:


> my what ????????




Your "fault".....


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 2, 2007)

Bump!

Martin, how do you think the vibes are - 7900 vs. 441??


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 2, 2007)

The 441 vibrates not so much! But the PS 7900 has more power, torque and is more leightweight!


----------



## Mr.Suckelfass (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice pictures Martin, i cant see enough of it


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 2, 2007)

traktorist2222 said:


> The 441 vibrates not so much! But the PS 7900 has more power, torque and is more leightweight!



What I thought would be the case.....

As far as I remember, you sold your 441, and replaced it with the 7900.


----------



## Roteiche (Dec 3, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Your "fault".....





Your both fault!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 3, 2007)

Roteiche said:


> Your both fault!!!!!!!!!!!



  :rockn: :rockn:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 3, 2007)

Roteiche said:


> Your both fault!!!!!!!!!!!



  :rockn: :rockn: 

At least you are all welcome here!


----------



## traktorist2222 (Apr 4, 2008)

I still haven't presented you my new Stihl MS 211 that I bought about one month ago. But now - I proudly pesent:


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 4, 2008)

I learn something everyday, Didn't know stihl made a 211. A nice saw, Looks like it would be light and easy to use.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 4, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> I learn something everyday, Didn't know stihl made a 211. A nice saw, Looks like it would be light and easy to use.



It is part of the new "2010" generation.

Husky have started on the new generation of consumer saws as well - but the specs for the 235 and 240 looks _really bad_.......


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info sawtroll, Interesting to know.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jul 4, 2008)

Here is my brand new Husqvarna 346 XPG New Edition with carburetor heating and heated handles:


























A great saw!


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 4, 2008)

Very good taste in saws...


----------



## litefoot (Jul 4, 2008)

Martin,
I noticed that your original set of photos had 1 picture of each saw...except the 088...it got 3 pictures. I'm curious about Dolmar in Germany. How is the dealer network and what is the opinion of Germans of their own saw? I'm sure Stihl in the most popular brand, but is Dolmar gaining in popularity? They seem to be, unjustly so, a novelty here in the USA.


----------



## Stihl #1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Martin, we don't have the MS 211 available here yet, maybe in Jan. How do you like it? I am sure you are aware that is has the stratified scavenging engine design, so you should see an improvement in fuel economy compared to a similar cc saw.
Give us a field report on how it performs, please.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jul 4, 2008)

@ litefoot: Yes, Stihl is most popular, as well as Husqvarna also has many fans here. Dolmar gains popularity but their quality is, in my opinion, not as well as that from Stihl and Husky. That's the reason why I bought this 346 XPG and sell my Dolmar 4600 SH. It made some problems with its crankshaft.

@ Stihl #1: I use it most time for carving. It's leight and compact, and has a nice engine runs. It needs not much fuel but although its gas tank is too small.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 4, 2008)

Stihl #1 said:


> Martin, we don't have the MS 211 available here yet, maybe in Jan. How do you like it? I am sure you are aware that is has the stratified scavenging engine design, so you should see an improvement in fuel economy compared to a similar cc saw.
> Give us a field report on how it performs, please.



The specs of the 211 actually look quite promising, compared to the POS 210, and the Husky 240/235......


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 13, 2008)

This week I got a brand new Stihl MS 660! Here are some pictures. I will test it in wood after christmas.





















Well, I saw that I forgot to post pictures of my Husky 346 XPG NE that I got new in June.


----------



## Pablo26 (Dec 13, 2008)

Congrats on your two new saws! That 660 is a thing of beauty 
Look forward to more pic of it at work in the woods!


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 2, 2009)

This week I got two new STIHLs! Thank you again to Ric who bought them for me in the US. Two saws for the German price of one saw. 











Saddly, USPS seems to have thrown the parcel around so that a piece of the case has been broken of on my MS 362. 











But it's already fixed with epoxy.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Dec 2, 2009)

Here are some detail pictures of the MS 362.

I'll also post some of the MS 460 when I got bar, chain and a usual handle bar for it.


























And compared to my MS 361:


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 2, 2009)

Good to see ya back!!!

Long time no post! LOL!

Congrats on the new saws!!!!


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## akennyd (Dec 2, 2009)

*Nice Pics!!*

Hello Martin,

Nice Pictures and Nice Saws!!! Thanks for sharing with us.

I'm amazed it's cheaper to buy a Stihl here in the U.S. and have it shipped to Germany...

Kenny
John 3:16


----------



## Chris Crouse (Dec 2, 2009)

akennyd said:


> Hello Martin,
> 
> Nice Pictures and Nice Saws!!! Thanks for sharing with us.
> 
> ...



Our "weak dollar" is starting to pay dividends. Traktorist2222, you sure have a lot of chainsaws and a lot of pretty places to use them in.


----------



## sawbones (Dec 2, 2009)

traktorist2222 said:


> This week I got two new STIHLs! Thank you again to Ric who bought them for me in the US. Two saws for the German price of one saw.
> 
> 
> Saddly, USPS seems to have thrown the parcel around so that a piece of the case has been broken of on my MS 362.
> ...



I am still not sure how this could happen..I know the that the string hangers are a weak spot and have seen many broke off.

I see you have them all dirtied up already 

I tried to add extra padding for any tossing but now I dont remember if I took that out for inspection before I shipped.

Getting compensation from usps insurance does not look easy as it was only insured for the max limit of 500 and saw was about 650 with the bar.

I was drooling over that 460 mag though as I had just traded off my old 046 mag for that shiny 930 jony red.

I check my mailbox every day to see if my ks43 has arived yet :biggrinbounce2:

ric


----------

